# Oh, i tant! / Oi tant!



## betulina

Hola a tothom,

Sovint per contestar a una pregunta amb èmfasi fem servir "i tant (que sí/no)", i també sovint hi posem una O davant. Jo sempre he pensat que era un 'oh' exclamatiu, i que la forma d'escriure-ho devia ser "oh, i tant", i així ho fet sempre; però fa poc un corrector m'ho va canviar per "oi tant", i em va deixar força sorpresa. 
_Oi_ pot ser equivalent a _sí_, però llavors potser hauria de ser "oi, i tant", no? Potser ho va canviar per ajudar a la comprensió, potser no llegim igual "oh, i tant" que "oi tant", però no sé, se m'escapa una mica. Ja sé que el més fàcil seria preguntar-li-ho a ell, però només m'ho vaig trobar escrit.

Per curiositat, com ho enteneu vosaltres?

Gràcies!


----------



## avellanainphilly

Hola Betulina,
Estic d'acord amb la teva interpretació que 'oh, i tant' és la interjecció 'oh' + 'i tant'.  El que passa és que sovint no pronunciem la o i la i en síl·labes separades, sinó que en fem un diftong i llavors sona més com 'oi'. Potser és això el que va confondre el corrector, però a mi em sembla que la teva manera original d'escriure-ho és més adequada, i no crec que la partícula 'oi' tingui res a veure en tota aquesta història...

A veure què en diuen els altres,

avellana


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Trobo que en "Oh, i tant" i "Oi tant" l'entonació varia totalment, i no sé si el tema de l'entonació té a veure amb la distribució sil·làbica, perquè aquí entra el tema de la cadència. Avellana, què en penses? You're the expert!


----------



## Mei

Jo quan ho dic em refereixo a "oh, i tant", l'altre no sé què vol dir, per mi no té sentit, i segur que quan ho dic sona "oi tant" però vaja, jo vull dir l'altre. 

Salut!


----------



## ernest_

Un cop, en un conte del Pere Calders vaig veure escrit "au, bah", jo sempre hauria dit que era "au, va", "va" del verb anar 
En aquest cas, no m'acaba de fer el pes ni "oi tant" ni "oh i tant"... m'inclinaria més per una opció que no deixi lloc a ambigüitats com ara "o' i tant".


----------



## ampurdan

Estic totalment d'acord amb la Mei: ho pronuncio com un diftong, però sempre ho he entès com la exclamació "oh" + "i tant". De moment, em fa l'efecte que "oi tant" no té sentit, a no ser que se m'escapi alguna cosa, que pot molt ben ser.


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

No se si vaig errat o fora de test, o les dues coses... No heu sentit mai que la "o" és més aviat una "u"? Sona tot un amica com "_uitan_".


----------



## avellanainphilly

RIU said:


> Hola,
> 
> No se si vaig errat o fora de test, o les dues coses... No heu sentit mai que la "o" és més aviat una "u"? Sona tot un amica com "_uitan_".


Sí, i tant, tens raó, jo també ho he sentit! Suposo que la o es tanca anticipant que després vindrà una altra vocal tancada com la i. I en aquest cas també es pronuncien com a diftong.


----------



## betulina

Que bona, RIU! Sí, sí, se sent força, així amb 'u'.

Gràcies a tots per les respostes. Jo de moment seguiré escrivint "oh, i tant", que sembla que és el que té més lògica. Si mai m'ho tornen a corregir, ja miraré d'esbrinar per què, i ja us ho faré saber!


----------



## passejaire

El català, com a llengua integrant del diasistema occitano-romànic, posseeix tres partícules afirmatives: _ò_, _oi_ i _sí_. 


La primera, *ò*, —que es manté poc més que en l'expressió fossilitzada «Ò, i tant», ço és, «Sí, i tant», almenys en català central— prové del llatí hŏc ‘això’ i encara es manté en occità (per exemple, en aranès) i en català rossellonès. 
Altres exemples: _Que vindreu aquest any a l'acampada? *Ò* que hi anirem!_ / 

La segona, *oi*, s'utilitza, generalment, en oracions interrogatives en què esperem que l'interlocutor respongui a la nostra qüestió afirmativament. Prové del llatí hŏc ille, igual que el francès _oui_ (antigament _oïl_).
Ex.: _Aquest any vindràs també a l'acamapada, *oi*?_

La tercera i més general, *sí*, prové del llatí sīc ‘així’.

La primera partícula és mal coneguda i, sovint, erròniament assimilada a la segona; en el DIEC <dlc.iec.cat> , per exemple, ja no existeix la entrada _ò_ —tot i que sí que hi trobem _oi— _mentre que al DCVB <dcvb.iec.cat> i trobem totes dues.




betulina said:


> Hola a tothom,
> 
> Sovint per contestar a una pregunta amb èmfasi fem servir "i tant (que sí/no)", i també sovint hi posem una O davant. Jo sempre he pensat que era un 'oh' exclamatiu, i que la forma d'escriure-ho devia ser "oh, i tant", i així ho fet sempre; però fa poc un corrector m'ho va canviar per "oi tant", i em va deixar força sorpresa.
> _Oi_ pot ser equivalent a _sí_, però llavors potser hauria de ser "oi, i tant", no? Potser ho va canviar per ajudar a la comprensió, potser no llegim igual "oh, i tant" que "oi tant", però no sé, se m'escapa una mica. Ja sé que el més fàcil seria preguntar-li-ho a ell, però només m'ho vaig trobar escrit.
> 
> Per curiositat, com ho enteneu vosaltres?
> 
> Gràcies!


----------



## betulina

Moltes gràcies, passejaire! Queda molt clara l'explicació i té molt de sentit. 

Ernest, vas ser qui t'hi vas acostar més!


----------

